# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΩΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ FORMAT

## djtaz13

Καλημερα σε ολους!Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζετε καποιο προγραμμα που επαναφερει φακελο συγκεκριμενα με mp3...Ειναι φακελος του αδερφου μου κ ειναι γυρω στα 10gb κ θελω οπςσδηποτε να τον βρω...Αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα.Ευχαριστω

----------


## The Professor

Αν ειναι απο σκληρο δισκο υπολογιστη , ειχα δει στην ψυφιακη ελλαδα οτι υπαρχει μια εταιρια (εδω στην ελλαδα ) που σου επαναφερει τα αρχεια απο σκληρους δισκους , βρε καμμενοι να ειναι απο πυρκαγια τιποτα αυτοι στα δινουν ολα τα αρχεια πισω, τωρα δεν ξερω να σου πω και σε φορματ αν γινεται αυτο ψαξε μεσω του καταλαλογου και θα την βρεις αυτην την εταιρια.Θυμαμαι οτι δεν εδινες τρελα λεφτα!!

----------


## panandreas

Καλημέρα. Το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνεις οπωσδήποτε είναι να μην χρησιμοποιείς τον δίσκο. Για την ακρίβεια δεν πρέπει να γραφτεί τίποτα καινούργιο στον δίσκο. Αν είναι εξωτερικός είναι εύκολο (απλά δεν τον ανοίγεις), αν είναι εσωτερικός όμως ακόμα και αν δεν γράψεις τίποτα τα windows κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα τον χρησιμοποιούν για διάφορες λειτουργίες τους (recycle bin, caching, indexing κ.α.). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να τον αποσυνδέσεις.

Για την επαναφορά υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα (δυστυχώς τα καλύτερα επί πληρωμή, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν όλα στο internet). Ένα από τα καλύτερα είναι το "Get Data Back From NTFS". Μου έχει επαναφέρει αρχεία μετά από 2 format.

Διευκρίνισε αν μπορείς το είδος του δίσκου (εσωτερικός-εξωτερικός) και από τι προήλθε η διαγραφή των αρχείων (format-delete). 
Ελπίζω μόνο να λειτουργεί ο δίσκος και να μην είναι θέμα hardware γιατί μετά πας αναγκαστικά σε εξειδικευμένη εταιρία και τα λεφτά είναι πολλά.

----------


## djtaz13

Ο δισκος ειναι εσωτερικος μορφης NTFS κ σε particion.Aν κανω επαναφορα συστηματος γιατι παιζει να σβηστηκε μετα το format παιζει να βρω τιποτα???

----------


## panandreas

Σίγουρα η επαναφορά συστήματος δεν θα επαναφέρει δικά σου προσωπικά αρχεία, παρά μόνο αρχεία και drivers των windows.

Το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σου δώσω ένα link για να κατεβάσεις το miniPE. Το miniPE είναι ένα απίστευτο πρόγραμμα που αντιγράφεις σε cd και μετά ξεκινάς τον υπολογιστή σου από αυτό το cd. 
Το περιβάλλον που εμφανίζει είναι σαν τα windows και περιέχει δεκάδες προγράμματα που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κατευθείαν από το cd χωρίς να τα εγκαταστήσεις. Ένα από αυτά τα προγράμματα στο menu data recovery είναι το get data back from NTFS που στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα. 

To link είναι το αυτό

Αν έχεις απορίες μου λες....

----------


## nikos903

Δοκίμασε με το O&O DiskRecovery όμως δέν νομίζω να βρείς πολλά γιατί έχεις σβήσει ένα μέρος του δίσκου περνόντας το λειτουργικό.

----------


## panandreas

Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι η εξαφάνιση των αρχείων είναι από delete τότε υπάρχει μια πιο απλή λύση, ένα πρόγραμμα που επαναφέρει διαγραμμένα αρχεία το οποίο μπορώ να στο στείλω με email (είναι 1.3Mbyte). 

Επειδή όμως μάλλον είναι από format δοκίμασε το get data back from NTFS (μέσα από το miniPE) που σου έγραψα. Αν δεν είσαι τόσο άτυχος ώστε τα αρχεία των windows που πέρασες να έπεσαν πάνω στον φάκελο με τα MP3 σου, τότε θα τα επαναφέρει.

----------


## djtaz13

Αν μπορεις στειλτο μου ρε μαν (papandrea)...fri_moss@yahoo.com

----------


## djtaz13

Αν παω το σκληρο σε καποιον ειδικο θα τα βρω??

----------


## panandreas

Αν εννοείς εξειδικευμένη εταιρία στην επαναφορά αρχείων, άστο... Καλύτερα να αγοράσεις όλα τα cd καινούργια. Μόνο για τον έλεγχο του δίσκου ζητάνε 150-200 ευρώ χωρίς καμία εγγύηση ότι τα αρχεία θα επανέλθουν. Από εκεί και πέρα για την επαναφορά χρεώνουν τρελά λεφτά.

Δεν είναι δύσκολο πάντως, προσπάθησε το και ότι χρειαστείς πες μου....

----------


## savnik

> Σίγουρα η επαναφορά συστήματος δεν θα επαναφέρει δικά σου προσωπικά αρχεία, παρά μόνο αρχεία και drivers των windows.
> 
> Το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σου δώσω ένα link για να κατεβάσεις το miniPE. Το miniPE είναι ένα απίστευτο πρόγραμμα που αντιγράφεις σε cd και μετά ξεκινάς τον υπολογιστή σου από αυτό το cd. 
> Το περιβάλλον που εμφανίζει είναι σαν τα windows και περιέχει δεκάδες προγράμματα που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κατευθείαν από το cd χωρίς να τα εγκαταστήσεις. Ένα από αυτά τα προγράμματα στο menu data recovery είναι το get data back from NTFS που στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα. 
> 
> To link είναι το αυτό
> 
> Αν έχεις απορίες μου λες....



Δώσε και το password για το rar.

----------


## ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπερα το καλλητερο ειναι το Getdataback  ενα απο τα καλλητερα προγραματα δοκιμασετο!!!!!!!

----------


## djtaz13

> Δώσε και το password για το rar.







> Σίγουρα η επαναφορά συστήματος δεν θα επαναφέρει δικά σου προσωπικά αρχεία, παρά μόνο αρχεία και drivers των windows.
> 
> Το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σου δώσω ένα link για να κατεβάσεις το miniPE. Το miniPE είναι ένα απίστευτο πρόγραμμα που αντιγράφεις σε cd και μετά ξεκινάς τον υπολογιστή σου από αυτό το cd. 
> Το περιβάλλον που εμφανίζει είναι σαν τα windows και περιέχει δεκάδες προγράμματα που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κατευθείαν από το cd χωρίς να τα εγκαταστήσεις. Ένα από αυτά τα προγράμματα στο menu data recovery είναι το get data back from NTFS που στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα. 
> 
> To link είναι το αυτό
> 
> Αν έχεις απορίες μου λες....




Αν κατεβασω κατευθειαν αυτο το προγραμμα εχει διαφοαρα??

----------


## xrhstos1978

Δώσε και το password για το rar. ευχαρηστω

----------


## jimk

pass thecavern

----------


## antonis_p

όσο λιγότερο χρησιμοποιείς τον σκληρό πριν το recovery, τόσο καλύτερα.
Αν εγκαταστήσεις το κάθε πρόγραμμα και μετά το τρέξεις για να βρεις τα χαμένα αρχεία,
αυτό φυσικά κάθεται πάνω σε αυτά που θέλεις να βρεις, άρα @@!

Μολις πάθεις την ζημιά, βγάζεις τον σκληρο, και τον βάζεις σαν slave ή 2ο και κάνεις recovery έτσι. Αυτή είναι η πιο αποτελεσματική τακτική.

----------


## HFProject

RAR Password : thecavern

----------


## electrifier

> Ο δισκος ειναι εσωτερικος μορφης NTFS κ σε particion.Aν κανω επαναφορα συστηματος γιατι παιζει να σβηστηκε μετα το format παιζει να βρω τιποτα???



Από αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω πως εκτός της διαμόρφωσης έχεις εγκαταστήσει και λειτουργικό από πάνω. Χαιρετίσματα...

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ έχω σωθεί, και εχω σώσει και άλλους με το easy recovery professional. Αρχικά είχα δοκιμάσει με το get data back αλλά δεν βλέπει ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στα ονόματα αρχείων. Το easy recovery δεν είχε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Αυτά πριν 4-5 χρόνια, τωρα μπορεί να έχουν βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο.

Α και ο δίσκος που θέλουμε να κάνουμε recovery δεν πρέπει να είναι ο ίδιος που έχουμε εγκαταστήσει τα windows ή το πρόγραμμα. Με λίγα λόγια αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε recovery απο το C βγάζουμε τον δίσκο και τον συνδέουμε σαν slave σε άλλον υπολογιστή.

----------


## panandreas

Χίλια συγγνώμη για το password παιδιά. Το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως και είναι όντως το "thecavern". 

Το easy recovery pro αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις περιλαμβάνεται μέσα στο miniPE, αν και το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά έχει λυθεί στο νέο getdatabackfromNTFS. Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα του τι είναι το miniPE και του τι περιλαμβάνει δες αυτό το link.

Όπως σου είπαν και κάποιοι άλλοι το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην χρησιμοποιείς τον δίσκο καθόλου και για αυτό το minipE είναι η καλύτερη λύση αφού δεν χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση και όταν το χρησιμοποιείς τα πάντα γίνονται από το cd χωρίς να επηρεάζεται ο δίσκος.

----------


## KOKAR

προγράμματα υπάρχουν πολλά
αυτά που έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ είναι τα παρακάτω

*1. EASEUS.Data.Recovery
2. Get data back
3. Final data*

βέβαια η όλη διαδικασία παίρνει πολλές ώρες και εξαρτάτε από
την χωρητικότητα του δίσκου σου !

----------


## djtaz13

Παιδες σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ! :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------

